# openrc: bring up link eth1 with flag NOARP

## zeek

Quick question, I want to bring up my eth1 in noarp mode.  After the link is brought up I can do this by running this command:

ip link set eth1 arp off 

but this is not clean (and can causes problems in the window while the interface is up and responding to arp).  The /usr/share/doc/openrcXX/net.example file doesn't have any examples, does anyone know if/how this can be done?

Thanks!

----------

## Thistled

You probably know much more than me about this, but how about disabling arp in the kernel config?

Would that solve it?

----------

## zeek

 *Thistled wrote:*   

> You probably know much more than me about this, but how about disabling arp in the kernel config?
> 
> Would that solve it?

 

It wouldn't work in this case as eth0 still needs ARP to work normally.  Thanks for the suggestion.

----------

